

Live small, be happy? The next new big thing - edward
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20150420-why-small-is-the-new-big-thing?ocid=fbcptl

======
sasvari
already submitted 5 days ago, with discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9412956](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9412956)

